# So my 91 Toyota Corolla is down. I need a new vehicle in the next month. What brand?



## ANewSawyer (Jun 12, 2017)

So my beloved and much (ab)used 1991 Toyota Corolla is down. I had the oil pressure sensor replaced because it was leaking and I was tired of pouring oil in the car. Three weeks laters, I drive it into town and stopped at a light. The oil light came on but went off when I pressed the accelerator. I had to go through another couple of lights and about a half mile more before there was anywhere to pull off. Yes, it had oil in it, almost all the way to the top of the marks. I had it towed to a shop and they called today saying the oil pressure started at 80 psi and dropped down to 17 psi after the engine ran. Darn. Could be the oil pump, main bearings or cam bearings they said. Be prohibitively expensive to have any of it replaced, if I did have them do a rebuild. Darn. I don't have the time or space to tear apart a car engine either. So, I am in need of a new vehicle. I am thinking small SUV or Crossover because I believe I am about to be doing a lot of driving, so excellent gas mileage is a must. I looked originally at small trucks, but they get lousy gas mileage. Sedans are great for driving but stink if you need to haul more than a single 2x4, something I have done with my Toyota!!! So that brings me to small SUV/crossover that gets 30+ miles to the gallon. Auto transmission is must, and I would like a tow hitch for pulling small trailers (under 1 ton). What brands should I look at? I have glanced at Honda's CR-V but just haven't had time to do much research.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 12, 2017)

Had my 94 Corolla wagon for over 22 years. Would have bought another; I like how it was low to the ground and held the road, even as an economy car, plus very reliable. 

Didn't really want an SUV, and 'station wagon' is a dirty word in the US (unless you are Volvo).

Ended up with a Subaru Impreza hatchback. But not rated to tow anything. 

Philbert


----------



## ReggieT (Jun 13, 2017)

I sold, did Finance, and eventually bought used cars for the last two dealerships I worked for a few yrs back.
Probably about 22 yrs in the Automotive Industry...so here's what I'd recommend:
1. Toyota - Rav 4...Matrix...older Camry...I have an 05 Camry with 170K, 03 Tundra with 190K, & just gave my daughter an 02 Avalon with 200K...all of them run like top & look great. 
2. Honda CRV is a super nice little SUV...reliable---great gas mileage..low cost of ownership as well.

Private Owners are easier to negotiate with & Cash Money always talks talks!
Good Luck


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 13, 2017)

30+ from any SUV is a tall order unless you're looking at hybrids, which are expensive and have their own problems.

I second the hatchback recommendation if you're actually looking to get 30 mpg. I know several people who really like their Toyota matrixes. Also, the matrix was rebadged and slightly redesigned and sold as the Pontiac Vibe. You can usually find them considerably cheaper than the Toyota version. I know several people who are happy with their newish Subarus also. Personally, I'm not that into AWD, and I'd have a hard time putting the money that they want into a Subaru after their head gasket track record. Aren't they still using that ancient boxer engine design? Personally I'd take a Honda or Toyota every time. 

My sister has a CR-V and my good friend Cory does too. They're nice vehicles to be sure. I think the tow rating on Cory's is 1500#, but I could be wrong. I know it isn't much; CR-Vs are built on the civic platform. One thing that bugs him about it is that it's got a five speed automatic (Honda's own creation) and there's no way to lock out fifth gear. You can select D3, and lock out 4th and 5th, but that's not always ideal. At about 50-55 mph, it chooses 5th and wants to lug the engine (all CR-Vs are 4 bangers) down to under 1500 RPM where it has a little shudder. Drop it into D 3 and it's over 3000 RPM. 

Another thought, if you want space and fuel economy, is a minivan. Not sexy exactly, but I think high 20s are possible and they've got more cargo room than most SUVs. 

Good luck with your search, and sorry about the yota. I had an 83 Tercel 4wd wagon that I certainly miss. What an automobile!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 13, 2017)

17psi at idle isn't crazy. 80 psi is quite high.

My Jetta gets 40+mpg. I don't expect it do truck things, but I have several trucks so it's a none issue.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 13, 2017)

Went back and talked to the mechanic shop in more detail. I was trying to talk to them on a cell phone at work in a corner and misheard. It is starting out around 65-70 psi and drops to 17 while the engine is warming. At operating temperatures, it is about 4-5 psi. So...darn, again. I guess I learned to change my oil more often but I also only had this car about 3 years and have only put, maybe 2000 miles on it. It was over 190000 when I got it. Lesson learned on an old car.

As far as the 30+ miles per gallon, I was looking at the stats for a 2017 CR-V and it is 32/26 MPG. Hmmm, Honda also has a HR-V hatchback, too. I really want a low mileage vehicle like under 50000 miles. The less the better. I know that after 2007 cars are very computerized and have to go back to the dealer for any service but I guess all cars will be that way sooner or later. I am going back to a trade school and they require you to be on time every day. If you are 84 minutes late, I think over the whole program, they hold a hearing (read: expel you) about it. I understand why but a single stranding could cost me a sought after spot in my program.


----------

